# Angesehene Angler - Nasses Grab für Weihnachtsbäume



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni 2017







*Angesehene Angler - Nasses Grab für Weihnachtsbäume​*
Jetzt noch über Weihnachtsbäume reden/schreiben?

Klar doch, wenns dabei mit um Angeln  und Angler geht..

Und deren Einsatz beim Weihnachtsbaumversenken wie hier in der Volksstimme positiv dargestellt wird:
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/halberstadt/naturschutz-nasses-grab-fuer-weihnachtsbaeume

Um die Lebenswelt von Fischen aufzuwerten, versenkten Jugendliche des Sportfischervereins Weha mehrere ausrangierte Weihnachtsbäume in dem Regenrückhaltebecken in Harsleben.

Die Bürgermeisterin wie auch augenscheinlich die Presse war anwesend, um das zu beobachten und zu begleiten, und zu hören, dass das versenken der Weihnachtsbäume 
 Unterwasserbewuchs im strukturarmen Regenrückhaltebecken simulieren soll, der den Fischen als Laichhilfe oder Unterschlupf dienen kann. 

Das Schöne a, Schluss des Artikels, wo Bürgermeisterin finanzielle Unterstützung ankündigt und die Angler lobt für ihren Einsatz für ein Gemeindegewässer:


> _„Es beruhigt mich zu wissen, dass das Harsleber Rückhaltebecken bei den Anglern vom SFV Weha Untere Bode in guten Händen ist“, schließt sie ihre Ausführungen._



--------------------------------------------​
Dass man hier dokumentiert bekommt, wer wirklich aktiv etwas für Gewässer macht, nämlich die Angler, was entsprechend gelobt wird, während die "Kollegen" der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie um NABU, BUND, PETA und Konsorten bestenfalls mit den Drückerkolonnen an Haustüren auffallen, sollte man nutzen, herausstellen und immer weiter verbreiten..

Ob als Angler, Verein oder Verband....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Ranger (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angesehene Angler - Nasses Grab für Weihnachtsbäume*

Top! Sehr schön...

Ps: Bin schon gespannt wie sich das neue Forschungsprojekt von Herrn Arlinghaus entwickelt...


----------

